# Area's of weakness in the plumbing field



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've already listed my strong points, so here are my weak points. I have a feeling this thread will get less responses:laughing:.

Commercial work- I've worked on a few big undergrounds, supermarkets, a fiber-optic plant, retirement community, but this about 12-14 years ago and I'm rusty to say the least. I've only done about 10 lead joints in my life, as most of that was no-hub and push gaskets. I have very little commercial service experience and don't touch anything commercial now.

Drain Cleaning-completely self taught. I wont get in over my head as I only do 2" and under. I am NOT a drain expert. I refer the big stuff out. 

Heat- NOT an expert here. I will only do the basic stuff like replacing a fast fill valve, expansion tank, circulator pump, air bleed valve, backflow, check valve, purge air out, etc. I replaced my own boiler a few years back, but don't feel comfortable enough to incorporate major boiler work or replacement as part of my business. There's alot of boilers around here, so I may do so in the future. I'm sure the new section here will help.

Stress- I stress over the smallest problems at times. This is the biggest reason I don't think I have what it takes to expand my business. I'll probably be a one man show for life. I'm OK with that.

Sales-I'm an awful salesmen. I will only sell to a customer what I would sell to my mother. Another reason I probably won't ever expand.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Working on Delta Faucets. :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

oil burners


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Any job larger than a few hours. I get bored with it, want to keep moving.

Phone rings to pull me somewhere else which becomes addictive.


Estimating large jobs - that's why I don't do them anymore. 

Kitchen sink installs - stopped for good 5 months ago, will not do one again.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

This trade is so large, my weaknesses probably outweigh my strengths. I'm strong in what I need to do in my area but we don't have much solar, we don't have hydronic heating, we don't have oil fired anything, we don't have boilers or steam systems. If I were dropped off in Boston and told to run calls, I'd have some serious learning to do. I don't do HVAC either. I'd say 80% of my work is residential service in California so you can imagine all of the aspects of plumbing that I don't come in contact with. I didn't go to 5 years of union training so I don't know much about all the stuff that exists 1000's of miles from me. I've worked on some new commercial stuff but like pauli, it's been well over 10 years. This thread is depressing me, let's talk about how great I am. 








Paul


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

electric water heater trouble shooting. in 20 years i have fixed 1. lol


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

heating, I have a B gas ticket and there is no way i am touching a furnance on my own.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Well pumps...and I have ZERO patience.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

SummPlumb said:


> Well pumps...and I have ZERO patience.


Same here. Wells are my weakness, I don't stock the parts, and it seems like whenever I touch a well system, everything goes wrong!
I started referring a well company instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

New construction
Commercial work
Heating and A/C
Bon Bons
Pretty ladies


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

oil burners and being in the city i never messed with well water


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Dealing with difficult people, I don't put up with too much.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

crawl spaces less than 16". hate to dig to get under house


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Anything electrical. Heating controls. Troubleshooting electronic devices (ie electric water heaters). I don't like electricity.

Underground rough in. I stress too much about having my pipes in the right place and it takes forever. 

Tankless troubleshooting and service.

Cast iron. 

Bathtubs...Not really an area of weakness. I just hate installing them. Period. 

Oh, and while I am talking about what I hate... restaurant renovations. I HATE doing it. Everyone wants to save money using existing drains and used equipment which makes your job look like garbage after....I hate it...thus it is also my weakness.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Communication.. I am a doer not a talker. I hate having to try to explain to a customers what I am doing. I know what I want to say but the words always come out wrong. I can write it better than say it, Maybe I should start carrying my laptop with me to converse with ho's.:laughing: Plus I hate phones always hated talking on a phone.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm glad to see that I'm strong in areas where others are weak. However, I too have my weaknesses.

Since this area is primarily electric water heaters, I'm weak on gas or tankless. There are very few tankless here, and probably because the ground water gets very cold in winter. Power vent and so on are also very rare here.

I did commercial when I first started, but that was so long ago that I don't even know how it's being done now, except that there's Pro-Press. I could probably still read blueprints.

I don't know how many years it's been since I poured lead joints, but I do tune them up now and then. I don't have a furnace, but I do have ladles and lead pots and irons. So I guess I'm weak on the furnace part. :whistling2:

Probably my biggest weakness is thinking I'm Superman. I always think I can do things more quickly than I really can. That's one of the reasons I stay away from remodeling - I always underbid. I can make a lot more money just replacing faucets and fixing toilets.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*me too......*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Any job larger than a few hours. I get bored with it, want to keep moving.
> 
> Phone rings to pull me somewhere else which becomes addictive.
> 
> ...


 
I feel about the same as you do...

I refer the main sewers to other guys, and I refer the well pumps with *mystery issues* to others too......

I dont like new construction because someday I might 
lose my temper and....... *kill the GC*......when he attempts to stiff me:furious: ...... 


Bathroom Re-modeling I stay away from cause I actually 
*lose money* when the phone starts to ring off the wall the 
very moment the job starts..


I have noticed that trend lately, you start a big job and you 
have to turn down literally thousands of easy dollars
per day while you are cutting and grouteing tiles..
while you are kneeling inside a tub


Its like ....god is trying to tell you something......:laughing:.





.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Weakness is for sissies, commercial work- go ahead call me a sissie


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*weak areas*

If I moved back up North to NY or NJ, I would have a hard time with home heating, ( down in South FLA. there aren't any boilers in residential plumbing.) I know that plumbers up North call their companies "Plumbing & Heating". Down in South FLA we're only "Plumbing". When a plumber in the North gets a 'no heat' call in the middle of Winter, that can be big $$. And if HO has an old oil furnace, you can talk them into installing a new clean more efficient nat. gas furnace. If a job like that fell into my lap, I would have a difficult time doing it as I have little experience with furnaces/boilers/steam.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Estimating - I suck at it - I too, think I'm faster than I am.

Dunbar, you didn't seriously quit kitchen sink installs????


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I dont like new construction because someday I might
> lose my temper and....... *kill the GC*......when he attempts to stiff me:furious: ......
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't need jobs that purposely make me wait out for the money. Another plumber and I discussed what new construction usually beds at... $45-$60 hour, if you are lucky. 

On these huge jobs that number can waiver either way, but pick your battles. 

In Cincinnati right now they have 2 large malls that the owners collapsed, stopped paying their bills. 

Union on one job, non-union on another and we are talking millions of dollars caught up in this mess. 


Maybe 300 liens at this point and the lawyers have already told the clients, expect less than 14% of your claim.

When I was in new construction that money was a game, they always had a reason to hold it up, always. 

The thing is though, I'm willing to wait years to get back at someone. Longest one to date is 11 years. I have the patience of one of those holy roller dudes that floats on a mattress when they pray...


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Service plumbing altogether...Period.
In Construction there was no question,no doubt.
Sure,if I was working on another guys project I'd ask him how he wants it to look.I'd still know my way.

This pussyfooting around with homeowners is making me crazy.

I invest too much making the homeowner comfortable.I'm too cheap always looking to tell the homeowner the problem is possibly something easy and won't hurt that much.I feel I'm wrong almost every time I open my mouth on a speculation.There is wacky crap hidden in poor workmanship and materials.Got to stop trying to make homeowner comfort as primary thought.

There is a knack for salesmanship/Bull/Positive Play Talk that moves people to a level of comfort.
I currently do not invest in this because being the azzhole on the job moved things at a more than profitable pace,the guys ended up happy in the long run.Hard to learn what I fired guys for the first two hours they were on the job.They were full of it and people on the outside in general eat that up. 

Seems like I'm learning a new trade.And a word to the pro's who thrive in service...I've heard some say I won't last.You know why?
Any organism fights for it's comfort zone.Just don't look like mine's coming back anytime soon if at all.Of course it gets easier as time passes.

Better stop the Whine now.
Thank God I have helpfull peers in many circles.

That includes here at the Zone.
Thank You 
Adam


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Adam the first time you have the chance to get that talent in your company, do it. 


And operate the business from that angle. 

You sound like the years I fought myself doing remodels and plumbing houses. It was like water and oil, never mixed. 


There's a talent to dealing with people, no doubt. I work it really good, don't try to overdo the situation and most if not all times, I can go to a house with one problem to be resolved and be scheduling to come back to do 2,3, up to 6 other tasks because I scoped the job and discussed. 

When your competition comes into your home like unmanned drones, it's easy to pick off an interested buyer of services just by opening your mind to the knowledge they want to provide their best financial interest, fix their problems for the cheapest way. (Task grouping over solo repair) 

I don't win them all, but I'm above 80% closing on suggestive upselling. There's not a floor drain I've walked past, a washing machine discharge pipe that hasn't been spoken of in regards to a lint trap or new cover.

Both under $10 and markup over 300%...do that 4-6 times a week and you can create an imaginary $100 in revenue in materials alone.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Can you elaborate on taking 11 yrs. to get back at someone? Torture? Kidnapping? Murder? You can remain anonymous.:laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I like animals more than humans.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I am a well rounded plumber. I have a tendency to over analyze situations and people which results in added stress that can be harmful to my health in the long run. You would think after all these years I would let things go. Just something I have to deal with.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Can you elaborate on taking 11 yrs. to get back at someone? Torture? Kidnapping? Murder? You can remain anonymous.:laughing:


 To late:laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

My weakness was hiring the journeyman that knew everything and the over time he ran my business into the ground. I know. My fault. now I train my own guys and am starting to recover from these fiasco's. Oh and I hate solering pipe:whistling2:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I am a well rounded plumber. I have a tendency to over analyze situations and people which results in added stress that can be harmful to my health in the long run. You would think after all these years I would let things go. Just something I have to deal with.


 Stress can be very harmful to the human body, I am a good example of that. My problem was not with dealing with customers but with my former supervisor. While I worked for him I was always experiencing headaches, indigestion, heart burn, high blood pressure, trouble sleeping and a lot of anger. All those symptoms according to my doctor were possibly caused by stress. All of them have disappeared except for the blood pressure issue since I quit working for him. I still have a lot of anger towards him and like you I have a problem with just letting things go. I have tried to forgive him but everytime I see his face on local t v my anger just returns. At least now I go to bed with a clear conscience and sleep through the night. I don't know exactly how much damage was done to my body in the 5 yrs that I worked for him but I am glad I got out of that situation in time. I believe that if I had kept working for him I would have had a heart attack and died or at the very least became disabled and unable to work in my trade.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> Service plumbing altogether...Period.
> In Construction there was no question,no doubt.
> Sure,if I was working on another guys project I'd ask him how he wants it to look.I'd still know my way.
> 
> ...


First of all Adam, I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling, and I hope new construction picks up again soon. You and I are opposite sides of the coin, I love service, and I hate new construction.

Unfortunately, all of you construction plumbers getting into service is causing us service guys some pain too. Just do me a favor and don't sell yourself short! Charge what you are worth and go into every call with a "go-get-em" attitude, like you are going to repipe the whole house and then some! Not that you will, but that is the attitude you need.
Another member made a recent post about this and I think it echoes my thoughts.


Bollinger plumber said:


> What is really hurting the service plumbers around here right now is that even the new construction plumbers are doing service. Two of my best referrals were new construction companies who didn't have the time to mess with service but with the way things are now they are taking all they can get.
> Next you have all the unemployed plumbers with a lot of time on their hands that normally would be to busy to do side jobs are doing them for extra cash because unemployment does not pay enough to match their bills. Sooner or later it is going to get better but I am afraid it is going to be later if the government doesn't get off this health reform and concentrate more on getting the economy straightened out.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Stress can be very harmful to the human body, I am a good example of that. My problem was not with dealing with customers but with my former supervisor. While I worked for him I was always experiencing headaches, indigestion, heart burn, high blood pressure, trouble sleeping and a lot of anger. All those symptoms according to my doctor were possibly caused by stress. All of them have disappeared except for the blood pressure issue since I quit working for him. I still have a lot of anger towards him and like you I have a problem with just letting things go. I have tried to forgive him but everytime I see his face on local t v my anger just returns. At least now I go to bed with a clear conscience and sleep through the night. I don't know exactly how much damage was done to my body in the 5 yrs that I worked for him but I am glad I got out of that situation in time. I believe that if I had kept working for him I would have had a heart attack and died or at the very least became disabled and unable to work in my trade.


 The heaviest thing to carry, is a grudge!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

water softners. After today I can say they are my weakness.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

house plumber said:


> water softners. After today I can say they are my weakness.


 

Why is that? 

Did one last week, no problems. Programming is different for other brands but I certainly won't service them. 


Okay, I will come out and charge a diagnostic to say it is time to buy another. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Can you elaborate on taking 11 yrs. to get back at someone? Torture? Kidnapping? Murder? You can remain anonymous.:laughing:





njoy plumbing said:


> To late:laughing:


 
Nahh... I plead the 5th on this one. Don't want to ruin a supplemental income for a 3rd party. :laughing:




:blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Why is that?
> 
> Did one last week, no problems. Programming is different for other brands but I certainly won't service them.
> 
> ...


Long story. I think since i've been plumbing back from late 1990 I have put in 3. Long story short, the salt tank overflowed from that white barbed fitting connected to the tube inside. All because the nut on the hose inside the white tube with the float was loose. I just don't deal with them enough.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Can't stand heating work , electrical or Wells & Septic . I'm weak at them because i WON'T do em !!! 

Bad at putting up with help ! That is why i stay alone . ABSOLUTELY A PEOPLE PERSON ! Just can't stand lazy workers ,,


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> The heaviest thing to carry, is a grudge!


I agree with you 100%. Biggest problem right now is I have too much time on my hands with the lack of work and think about it too much. when I get busy again it will get better.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Eye reely dount have anee weeknisses. Eye one awl the speling be's in skool two.:laughing:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i am sure i have more than a few weaknesses in the trade, but my worst is i can't stand the smell of human waste, that's why i never did go full time into service work, no way am i going to deal with poop.

not saying i am better than folks who do, but i just freak out if i have to get near that smelly shizit.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I was weak today. I had a slab leak at a convenience store. Bill paying time came and you know the story. I went Jihad on his a$$ and he got his mind right. I am glad this week is over.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

service work, energy shots, and cigarettes


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Sense of direction. 

Mine sux. Not knowing the fastest way to get somewhere can cost you valuable time, especially if you do alot of service. 

I love my GPS:notworthy:


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Customers peeking over my shoulder while i'm crunched up in a tiny cupboard!!!  and then they are still asking you questions, when it is hard enough for you to breathe never mind explain to them what you are doing


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

Grease traps and clogged urinals. Won't touch them can't get the smell out of your skin even with 2 pairs of rubber gloves on


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Grease trap, urinal, toilet, sewer, wtf ever.....................

I'll fix em all. :thumbsup: 

Show me the money.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

I'd like to humbly add,......Eating crow.:icon_rolleyes:


----------

